# The meaning of (the quality of) Life for emigrants



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

This is very funny, I hope you enjoy watching it 

Stewart Lee on emigrants - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Ry0Bv1HQRD4&vq


----------

